# Teaching in Nova Scotia



## annfarnill (Nov 25, 2007)

I am in the process of having my UK teaching certificate recognised in NS so that I can obtain my teaching licence. Would love to hear from anyone who teaches in NS or anyone who can give guidance on how best to get interviews for teaching jobs. I understand you have to go through the various school boards. 

Thanks


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

*can i ask*

hi, can you give us some info on finding out about Canadian teaching qual .My wife teaches Reception children and has done so for a number of years .We have applied for Canada and we are still waiting to hear.Do you know if her qual will allow her to teach kindergarten in Canada or do we have to get a Canadian equivalent? Thanks gaz. p.s. are you already in NS and if so how did you get in. Did your qualifications give you enough points or was it by another means?


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

Did you eventually find a job and manage to have your teaching qualifications recognised. If so how did you do all this and was finding a job quite simple?


----------



## Jansterb (Jul 3, 2008)

*teaching in nova Scotia*

hello ann

i am British and i went to live in nova Scotia in 1991. I taught there for 5 years. it took me a while to get my Nova Scotia teaching license, it was a complicated process, make sure you show them your degree cert and get as many references as you can. As for teaching jobs in nova Scotia, well to be honest they are like "rocking horse poo". the population in Canada is decrasing in that adults are just not having kids or not having as many. If you speak fluent French and can teach it, then there maybe some opprtunites for you.
Teaching jobs are VERY scarce indeed and naturally because of this they tend to go to Canadians first.
You can become a "substitue" teacher though (supply) which is what I ended up doing. again though don't expect the phone to ring I went trawling round the schools with my buisnress card and resume in order to generate some work. they also pay substitute teachers really badly. It was $100 a day flat rate when I was there which is £50, when i retrruned to the uk in 1996 I earned almost doubkle that on supply and now of course its £170 a day, doubt they will be paying $350 in NS.
Sorry for the domb and gloom but I would seriouly consider a career change if you are going to NS. I'm hoping to return to NS also and even though I have a teaching license for there I'm not going to bother trying to get work, it was hard 12 years ago and there are even less children than when I was there.
Janet


----------

